#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  С чем борются буддисты?

## Neroli

Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
Tnx.

----------

Лери (28.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

Эго - это центр поля сознания, от него можно избавиться, если стать овощем. Избавляться нужно от эгоизма.  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Воюем не с эго. Воюем с озабоченностью проблемами этого эго. Мне вот несмотря на желание стать бодхисаттвой, совершенно плевать на голодающих негров Поволжья. Но почему-то совершенно не плевать на себя. Хотя я устал уже постоянно о себе заботиться. Это хуже чем жениться, честное слово. Жена хоть сама в туалет может сходить, а вот о себе приходится постоянно заботиться, ни минуты покоя. Вот и пытаюсь понять, отчего такая разница и можно ли с этим что-нибудь сделать.

----------

AndyZ (29.07.2013), Ануруддха (28.07.2013), Ашвария (28.07.2013), Винд (28.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.07.2013), Жека (29.07.2013), Микаэль (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Термин эго в буддизме не нужен, он лишний.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

С непониманием как происходит или как не происходит жизнь и что её строим мы сами своими усилиями или неусилиями с пониманием или непониманием
Так что борются с неведением.

Прекрасное видео

----------


## Aliona

С ложным представлением о себе а-ля гордыней.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

А мну имхуется, что наряду с ненавистью, невежеством и наркоманской зависимостью от некоторых вещей мы боремся с ложными идеями, навязанными или некритически воспринятыми нами когда-то,  стереотипами и предрассудками, такими вот ментальными вирусами, которые решают за нас, что нам думать и чувствовать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013), Энн Тэ (28.07.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

> А мну имхуется, что наряду с ненавистью, невежеством и наркоманской зависимостью от некоторых вещей мы боремся с ложными идеями, навязанными или некритически воспринятыми нами когда-то,  стереотипами и предрассудками, такими вот ментальными вирусами, которые решают за нас, что нам думать и чувствовать.


+1. Я стремлюсь избавиться от стереотипов восприятия, которыми мозг заражен с детства. Например, с какими-нибудь обывательскими реакциями на что-то выходящее за рамки этой самой обывальщины в сознании.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Эго - это как раз вполне себе фундаментальное помрачение различающего сознания.

И вообще, вполне себе лозунг буддийской борьбы, я щщитаю:

----------

Наталья (28.07.2013), Фил (29.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование.
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Да, это правда, что полное просветление невозможно без уничтожения эго - психологического ощущения "себя-центризма", или, как это называет сам Будда в суттах, ощущения "Я есть". В суттах это обозначается термином "мана", который переводят как "самомнение". Как и любые другие омрачения, устраняется это постепенно, последовательной практикой, а не в раз. Даже далёкий от буддизма человек знает, что такое "человек с раздутым эго/самомнением", и человек не с таким большим самомнением, а, как, может, говорят - "скромный". То есть, очевидно, самомнение - это не константа, а переменная. Её в силу невежества можно взрастить, увеличить. А можно посредством мудрости и правильной практики уменьшить. Будда говорит, что можно не только уменьшить, но даже всецело уничтожить "вместе с корнем" (так, что нового самомнения более никогда не будет). Но это, конечно же, уровень архата, не меньше.

Работа по уменьшению самомнения начинается с азов - щедрости. Да, именно с этой умственной способности дарить другим что-либо (внимание, вещи, заботу, "своё время", усилия, помощь и т.д.). Может встать вопрос - почему, какая тут связь? А связь вот какая. Человек с раздутым самомнением обладает очень большим чувством собственничества, чувством "притягивания к себе". Самомнение (эго) и жажда - вещи сильно связанные. У человека с раздутым самомнением сильна тенденция вот такого схватывания: "Это - я, это - моё". Мощнее всего он удерживает, ухватывает таким образом внутренний мир: своё тело и особенно сознание. Затем, несколько более слабо удерживает внешний мир - "Мои вещи". Вот почему нельзя сразу работать с этим внутренним цеплянием и удержанием - слишком сильные они. Нужно начать с внешних - потому что с ними легче совладать. Человек, который более-менее развит в щедрости - помогает другим, дарит бескорыстно что-то и так далее - не бывает "сильно эгоистичным". И это также прекрасно знают и не-буддисты. Вот как эти вещи связаны.

Однако, подлинный прорыв в войне против самомнения происходит с обретения плода вступления в поток, когда пробита первая брешь в коконе самомнения. Это - конечно же - эксклюзив только для учения Будды - нигде больше этому не учат. Что это за прорыв? Это искоренение любых воззрений (идей, гипотез, доктрин) о существовании личностного "я". Для этого требуется ум определённой чистоты, определённый уровень развитости благих качеств, включая мудрость, а также рефлексия на тему непостоянства, страдательности и безличности тех вещей, которые составляют живое существо. Всё это обретается посредством правильной буддийской практики. И не обретается посредством неправильной буддийской практики. С этого момента самомнение "даёт течь", и, по утверждению Будды, оно "утонет" максимум за 7 жизней-перерождений. Минимум - уже в этой самой жизни, опять-таки, в зависимости от развитости личных качеств, силы омрачений ума и и. т.д.

----------

Echo (28.07.2013), Markus (10.10.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (09.10.2014), Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.07.2013), Жека (29.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013), Лери (28.07.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.07.2013), Ритл (28.07.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (28.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> , с какими-нибудь обывательскими реакциями на что-то выходящее за рамки этой самой обывальщины в сознании.


Например?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Я формально лет с 7-9 в буддизме. Родственники матери приобщили. Но только в 30 лет, осознанно пустил в сознание учение.
Я всегда ощущал влияние кармы, очень четко.
Все неблагие деяния возникают от "ложного Я", "Эго", необходимо соблюдать основные моральные принципы "Панчашилы" и тогда все будет относительно нормально.
Но до сих пор не могу понять, почему с мной карма, так была жестока и неуклонна, когда я не соответствовал "праведному пути", у других не настолько она сильна.

----------


## Лери

> Работа по уменьшению самомнения начинается с азов - щедрости. Да, именно с этой умственной способности дарить другим что-либо (внимание, вещи, заботу, "своё время", усилия, помощь и т.д.). Может встать вопрос - почему, какая тут связь? А связь вот какая. Человек с раздутым самомнением обладает очень большим чувством собственничества, чувством "притягивания к себе". Самомнение (эго) и жажда - вещи сильно связанные. У человека с раздутым самомнением сильна тенденция вот такого схватывания: "Это - я, это - моё". Мощнее всего он удерживает, ухватывает таким образом внутренний мир: своё тело и особенно сознание. Затем, несколько более слабо удерживает внешний мир - "Мои вещи". Вот почему нельзя сразу работать с этим внутренним цеплянием и удержанием - слишком сильные они. Нужно начать с внешних - потому что с ними легче совладать. Человек, который более-менее развит в щедрости - помогает другим, дарит бескорыстно что-то и так далее - не бывает "сильно эгоистичным". И это также прекрасно знают и не-буддисты. Вот как эти вещи связаны.


А как быть, если на твою щедрость отвечают неблагодарностью? Мало того, что неблагодарностью, но даже хуже - считают тебя простофилей, дураком (и отношение соответствующее) и начинают тобой пользоваться (порой просто как вещью). Иногда доходит до того, что на этой почве могут испортится отношения. Тебе может и действительно радостно и приятно делиться чем-то с другими и помогать им, но если это приводит к ухудшению отношений и репутации (дурак, простофиля, слабак), может стоит ограничить щедрость - не потому что жалко а потому что... ну сами понимаете? 

Бывает ты пару раз помог человеку, но потом он к этому привыкает и начинает тебя просить уже не потому что ему это действительно нужно, а потому что (как ему кажется) можно и на халяву, зачем что-то делать самому, если вот этот простофиля все равно сделает за тебя. Иногда могут попросить даже что-то такое, что делать нехорошо (акусала какая-нибудь), ты отказываешься, а они чуть-ли не оскорбляются.  

Как быть с щедростью в таких случаях, есть ли у неё какие-то пределы? (речь не об отшельниках, которые отказываются от собственности - это уже другой случай - а о мирянах).

----------


## Zom

> А как быть, если на твою щедрость отвечают неблагодарностью?


А никак. Щедрость - она, в первую очередь, полезна тебе, а потом уже другим. Вот как нужно подходить к этому вопросу, такую мотивацию нужно стараться развивать. Дарить не ради того, чтобы другие тебя похвалили, а ради того, чтобы уменьшить собственное самомнение, скупость, жажду. Когда делаешь что-то для других с мыслью: "Сделаю это, ведь это уменьшит мои неблагие качества". 

Поэтому, если кто-то в итоге "не оценил" - тебе всё равно. Потому что это была твоя личная практика, которая тебе и важна. Если же ты делаешь для других ради похвалы - то это низменная мотивация, толку от неё немного (хотя, конечно, любые мотивации в щедрости приносят хорошие плоды каммы, пусть и разные по "величине"). Опять-таки, когда ты делаешь это ради себя, то если другие "начинают на тебе ездить" - то какой толк продолжать, если это становится помехой для твоей же практики? Лучше практиковать в другом месте - где проявление щедрости не оборачивается для тебя же проблемами. Например - щедрость к Сангхе, к монахам. Адекватные монахи никогда не будут на тебе "ездить" из-за проявленной щедрости .) Кроме того - монашеская Сангха - непревзойдённое и высшее поле заслуг - щедрость по отношению к Сангхе приносит безмерные плоды.

----------

Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013), Лери (28.07.2013), Мария Дролма (02.07.2015), Ритл (28.07.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (28.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Эго или Я - это то чего не существует, нужно лишь постичь это внеконцептуальной мудростью.

----------


## Aion

> Что это за прорыв? Это искоренение любых воззрений (идей, гипотез, доктрин) о существовании личностного "я". Для этого требуется ум определённой чистоты, определённый уровень развитости благих качеств, включая мудрость, а также рефлексия на тему непостоянства, страдательности и безличности тех вещей, которые составляют живое существо. Всё это обретается посредством правильной буддийской практики. И не обретается посредством неправильной буддийской практики. С этого момента самомнение "даёт течь", и, по утверждению Будды, оно "утонет" максимум за 7 жизней-перерождений. Минимум - уже в этой самой жизни, опять-таки, в зависимости от развитости личных качеств, силы омрачений ума и и. т.д.


Получается, искоренение любых воззрений о существовании личностного "я" находится в зависимости от личных качеств? А это не порочный круг?  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> А рассказывает, какой Б подлец, я вовлекаюсь в эмоции А и тоже начинаю злиться на Б и осуждать, но в этот момент говорю себе: а тебе какое дело? ты не в курсе всей ситуации, и даже если Б действительно подлец, тебе какое дело? -- Это в лучшем случае. В плохом случае я комментирую ситуацию и высказываю осуждение вслух, позже мне становится фигово и я жалею о своих словах. А в худшем (для меня) случае может оказаться, что Б вовсе не подлец, а я про него плохо подумала и плохо сказала, потому что поддалась привычным реакциям.
> Вы не уснули?


Уснул? Если бы. Я едва не впал в чудовищный, гипнотический сон, по типу кошмаров Лавкрафта.
Так Б таки подлец?

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Например?


Если коротко: например, стараюсь не вести себя (даже внутри головы) так, как люди из передачи "пусть говорят".

----------

Hang Gahm (08.10.2014)

----------


## Zom

> Получается, искоренение любых воззрений о существовании личностного "я" находится в зависимости от личных качеств? А это не порочный круг?


Нет, не порочный. Здесь аналог тот же, что и с "дилеммой" о жажде, цеплянии и освобождении. Казалось бы, как можно освободиться, если для этого нужно _желать_ освободиться? А вот так и можно, что определённые виды жажды и цепляния ведут к освобождению - как то жажда и цепляние к Дхамме. А когда оно будет достигнуто, то и они будут отброшены. В этой связи Будда даёт пример с плотом, _назначение_ которого в том, чтобы переплыть, а не в том, чтобы за него держаться.

Аналогично, и благие личностные качества ведут к искоренению любых воззрений и личностном существовании, а также, в итоге, и к искоренению самомнения.

----------

Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013), Ритл (28.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Аналогично, и благие личностные качества ведут к искоренению любых воззрений и личностном существовании, а также, в итоге, и к искоренению самомнения.


То есть, благие личностные качества ведут к искоренению самих себя?

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Если коротко: я стараюсь не вести себя (даже внутри головы) так, как люди из передачи "пусть говорят".


Какая же передача для вас служит эталоном ?

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Какая же передача для вас служит эталоном ?


Выключенный телевизор. 
И да, я против флуда (подпись себе, что ли, такую сделать?)

----------

Hang Gahm (08.10.2014), Алик (28.07.2013)

----------


## Андрей Окнов

> Выключенный телевизор.


Это мертвый идол. Вам не тяжко таскать такой эталон в уме?

----------


## Zom

> То есть, благие личностные качества ведут к искоренению самих себя?


Если _под таким углом смотреть_ - то да. Любые благие качества - непостоянны, страдательны, безличны (как и всё остальное, кроме ниббаны). Это просто "полезные конструкты", не более того. Они полезны - потому что помогают достичь ниббаны, а также приносят временное (мирское) счастье для себя и других существ. А все омрачения и загрязнения - просто лишь "не-полезные, вредные конструкты". Они не помогают достичь ниббаны, и приносят мирское несчастье и вред для себя и других. Но и то и другое имеет характеристики непостоянства, страдательности и безличности (дуккха, аничча, анатта).

Поэтому благие качества - это плот. Он помогает держаться на плаву и плыть.
А неблагие качества - это камень. Он не помогает держаться на плаву и плыть, а помогает тому, чтобы утонуть.

----------

Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013), Ритл (28.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Если _под таким углом смотреть_ - то да. Любые благие качества - непостоянны, страдательны, безличны (как и всё остальное, кроме ниббаны).


Как это благие личностные качества безличны?  :EEK!:

----------


## Zom

Ну примерно также, как безличны камни на обочине дороги. Или ветки и палки, валяющиеся тут и там в лесу .) Это - просто ветки и палки. Это - просто лежащие на обочине камни. А это - просто лишь определённые качества потока ума. Вот так всё просто.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013), Лери (28.07.2013), Ритл (28.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Вот так всё просто.


Всё ещё проще:  


> В мире реальности
> Нет личности, нет безличностного.
> 
> Если ты желаешь познать эту реальность,
> О ней можно сказать лишь ”нет дуализма!”
> 
> Когда нет дуализма, все вещи суть Единство.
> За пределами Единства нет ничего.
> 
> ...

----------

Лери (28.07.2013)

----------


## Юрий Бочкарев

Буддизм - это не самбо, он не борется. Буддизм учит, как избавиться от дуккха.

----------

Алик (28.07.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.10.2014), Кайто Накамура (28.07.2013)

----------


## До

> Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться.


Наверное от _эгоизма_ всё таки, а не от _эго_.




> Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?


Борьба с собой - что-то странное.

----------

Ириша (08.10.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Борьба с собой - что-то странное.


А как по другому назвать?

----------


## До

> А как по другому назвать?


С _эгоизмом_? _Эго_ это "я" по латински, если оно становится объектом борьбы, то _по-русски_ надо говорить "борьба с собой".

----------


## Аурум

> А как по другому назвать?


Тренировка ума (_Лоджонг_)

----------


## Neroli

> С _эгоизмом_? _Эго_ это "я" по латински, если оно становится объектом борьбы, то _по-русски_ надо говорить "борьба с собой".


А если использовать термин эгоизм, то это будет "борьба с самостью"?

----------


## До

> А если использовать термин эгоизм, то это будет "борьба с самостью"?


"Эгоизм (франц. egoisme, от лат. ego - я), себялюбие; поведение, целиком определяемое мыслью о собственной пользе, выгоде, предпочтение своих интересов интересам других людей и т. п. Противоположность эгоизму - альтруизм."

----------


## Neroli

> "Эгоизм (франц. egoisme, от лат. ego - я), себялюбие; поведение, целиком определяемое мыслью о собственной пользе, выгоде, предпочтение своих интересов интересам других людей и т. п. Противоположность эгоизму - альтруизм."


Буддизм - это альтруизм?

----------


## До

> Буддизм - это альтруизм?


Нет конечно. Просто с ним бороться имеет смысл в отличии от борьбы с собой.

----------

Neroli (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет конечно. Просто с ним бороться имеет смысл в отличии от борьбы с собой.


Хорошо, я поняла.

----------


## До

Буддисты борются с: неправильным поведением, вредными мыслями, беспокойством ума, страхом, ленью, жадностью и т.д., ну и самое главное с заблуждениями в отношении дхармы.

----------

Neroli (28.07.2013), Ритл (29.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Боремся с тенденцией совершать поступки, исходя из 3 ядов. 

Ну а эго - с этим мы не боремся пока что)) Эго - это наше все. Мы не в силах, пока что, с нашим всем бороться)) С этим эффективно работает учитель и практики. Мы сами по себе, одни, с этим практически ничего сделать не можем.. 

А пока суть да дело, стараемся быть добродетельными и совершать хорошие поступки, думая не только о себе и принимая прибежище в 3 драгоценностях, само собой. Мне так кажется.

----------


## Aion

> А если использовать термин эгоизм, то это будет "борьба с самостью"?


Это будет борьба с превилегированным положением эго-комплекса в психике.

----------


## Аурум



----------

Дордже (29.07.2013)

----------


## Echo

Бороться с эго может только эго, больше некому.



> — Античные геи говорили своим врагам то же самое, что сегодняшние грубияны — «Познай себя». Это не зря считалось у них страшным оскорблением. Ибо в «себе» нет ничего, что можно познать, как нет его в узорах калейдоскопа. В вас нет даже того, кто может пять минут помнить про эту невозможность. Но кричать на каждом углу, что никакого «я» не существует, еще глупее. *Не потому, что оно есть, а потому, что именно оно будет делать вид, будто его нет.*


Насколько я понимаю, именно тут и проходит водораздел на махаяну и хинаяну.
И именно поэтому, в махаяне развито и абсолютизировано:



> Работа по уменьшению самомнения начинается с азов - щедрости. Да, именно с этой умственной способности дарить другим что-либо (внимание, вещи, заботу, "своё время", усилия, помощь и т.д.).


до бодхичитты.

----------


## Eugeny

> Бороться с эго может только эго, больше некому.
> 
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, именно тут и проходит водораздел на махаяну и хинаяну.
> И именно поэтому, в махаяне развито и абсолютизировано:
> 
> до бодхичитты.


Вам сюда http://theravadavrn.narod.ru/index/0-26 11 пункт, и соответственно тут http://www.theravada.ru/8-noble-path-detail.htm 3,4 и 5 пункты восьмеричного пути посмотрите. И ещё сюда загляните http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/dana.htm и сюда http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/sila.htm и сюда http://buddho.org.ru/methods/sorok-obektov-meditatsii раздел Брахма Вихары

----------


## Наталья

> Однако, подлинный прорыв в войне против самомнения происходит с обретения плода вступления в поток, когда пробита первая брешь в коконе самомнения. Это - конечно же - эксклюзив только для учения Будды - нигде больше этому не учат. Что это за прорыв? Это искоренение любых воззрений (идей, гипотез, доктрин) о существовании личностного "я". Для этого требуется ум определённой чистоты, определённый уровень развитости благих качеств, включая мудрость, а также рефлексия на тему непостоянства, страдательности и безличности тех вещей, которые составляют живое существо. Всё это обретается посредством правильной буддийской практики. И не обретается посредством неправильной буддийской практики. С этого момента самомнение "даёт течь", и, по утверждению Будды, оно "утонет" максимум за 7 жизней-перерождений. Минимум - уже в этой самой жизни, опять-таки, в зависимости от развитости личных качеств, силы омрачений ума и и. т.д.


А вообще интересно получается, если подумать. Отдаём всё дхамме, распространяем максимально дхамму, а потом, сделав дело, исчезаем. Перед исчезновением нужно порушить не только отрицательные качества (туда им и дорога), но и положительные, а главное - прежде всего главный защитный механизм - чувство "себя". Так, главное, чтобы человек больше не отвлекался на конкурирующую деятельность. Как только чувство "себя" исчезает - и дхамма становится способной за короткий срок разрушить ум, оставшийся без защиты.
Интересная вирусная система.

----------


## Neroli

> и дхамма становиться способной за короткий срок разрушить ум, оставшийся без защиты.


Ну и пусть разрушает,нафига он нужен? У Вас вот депрессия от ума.

Буддисты борются с умом, я поняла.

----------


## Zom

> А вообще интересно получается, если подумать. Отдаём всё дхамме, распространяем максимально дхамму, а потом, сделав дело, исчезаем. Перед исчезновением нужно порушить не только отрицательные качества (туда им и дорога), но и положительные, а главное - прежде всего главный защитный механизм - чувство "себя". Так, главное, чтобы человек больше не отвлекался на конкурирующую деятельность. Как только чувство "себя" исчезает - и дхамма становиться способной за короткий срок разрушить ум, оставшийся без защиты.
> Интересная вирусная система.


Монахи, есть в мире мирской феномен, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это.

И что это за мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата? Форма, монахи, это мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это. Когда таким образом было объяснено… прояснено Татхагатой, то если кто-то [после всего этого] не знает и не видит, то что я могу сделать с этим глупым заурядным человеком, слепым, незрячим, который не знает и не видит?

Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание – это мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это. Когда таким образом было объяснено… прояснено Татхагатой, то если кто-то [после всего этого] не знает и не видит, то что я могу сделать с этим глупым заурядным человеком, слепым, незрячим, который не знает и не видит?

----------


## Наталья

> Ну и пусть разрушает,нафига он нужен? У Вас вот депрессия от ума.
> 
> Буддисты борются с умом, я поняла.


Ну да. Не будет ума - буду смеяться в палате с мягкими стенами. И главное - никакой дукхи.
Вот у Нико (пардон) нет ума - так и депрессии нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну да. Не будет ума - буду смеяться в палате с мягкими стенами. И главное - никакой дукхи.
> Вот у Нико (пардон) нет ума - так и депрессии нет.


Что ж за день такой...  @*Aion*, подскажите что у нас сегодня по звездам?

----------


## Наталья

> Монахи, есть в мире мирской феномен, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это.
> 
> И что это за мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата? Форма, монахи, это мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это. Когда таким образом было объяснено… прояснено Татхагатой, то если кто-то [после всего этого] не знает и не видит, то что я могу сделать с этим глупым заурядным человеком, слепым, незрячим, который не знает и не видит?
> 
> Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание – это мирской феномен в мире, в который пробудился и который постиг Татхагата. Сделав так, он объясняет, учит, провозглашает, утверждает, раскрывает, рассматривает и проясняет это. Когда таким образом было объяснено… прояснено Татхагатой, то если кто-то [после всего этого] не знает и не видит, то что я могу сделать с этим глупым заурядным человеком, слепым, незрячим, который не знает и не видит?


Всё это прекрасно - феномены, БВП, способы очищения ума от омрачений, ведение нравственной жизни. Это действительно подтверждается на практике. Великолепно до того момента, когда мир объявляется дукхой и прекрасному, нравственному, мудрому человеку (ставшему таким в результате следования той же Дхамме), предлагается (а точнее, настойчиво внушается) - что его составляющие - зло и их нужно обязательно разрушить. Вот так взять и самостоятельно орудуя ножиком (прилагается) нужно привести себя в ничто. Почему Дхамма не дает права достигнувшему желаемого человеку (и его окружению) жить и наслаждаться плодами добродетели и мудрости? Почему внушается, что мир зло, а самое лучшее - не существовать? Весьма эгоистичная Дхамма получается, между прочим "да не доставайся же ты никому".

----------


## Aion

> подскажите что у нас сегодня по звездам?


У Вас 20-й, у нас уже 21-й лунный день.  В небе всё ещё Звезда Давида (Соломона). Между Солнцем и Луной мажорный кармический аспект сентагон (игра в заботливую мать) и т.д....  :Cool:

----------


## Наталья

> У Вас 20-й, у нас уже 21-й лунный день.  В небе всё ещё Звезда Давида (Соломона). Между Солнцем и Луной мажорный кармический аспект сентагон (игра в заботливую мать)...


И что это значит?

----------


## Aion

> И что это значит?


Да много чего значит, см.

----------


## Neroli

> У Вас 20-й, у нас уже 21-й лунный день.  В небе всё ещё Звезда Давида (Соломона). Между Солнцем и Луной мажорный кармический аспект сентагон (игра в заботливую мать) и т.д....


А Наталья почему в заботливую мать не играет?

----------


## Наталья

> А Наталья почему в заботливую мать не играет?


Как это не забочусь?  :Wink:  Забочусь, чтобы никакие ментальные вирусы ваш ум не повредили )))

----------

Кауко (30.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А Наталья почему в заботливую мать не играет?


Ну, игра в заботливую мать - это на низком уровне человек так развлекается, а вообще, у Натальи, вроде как, депресняк...

----------


## Наталья

> Ну, игра в заботливую мать - это на низком уровне человек так развлекается, а вообще, у Натальи, вроде как, депресняк...


У меня системный конфликт буддизма с научным мышлением и защитной системой бессознательного.
Встроенный антивирус нашел в буддизме опасный вирус, способный нанести непоправимый вред ))))

----------

Энн Тэ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня системный конфликт буддизма с научным мышлением и защитной системой бессознательного.
> Встроенный антивирус нашел в буддизме опасный вирус, способный нанести непоправимый вред ))))


Что ж, лично мне будет вас не хватать.

----------

Энн Тэ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Что ж, лично мне будет вас не хватать.


Не не не, я от вас никуда не собираюсь (ежли только бан не прилетит). Вирус обезвреживается.

----------

Энн Тэ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> У меня системный конфликт буддизма с научным мышлением и защитной системой бессознательного.
> Встроенный антивирус нашел в буддизме опасный вирус, способный нанести непоправимый вред ))))


А почему Вы так думаете?
Может больше читать Сутты поможет? Там очень много информации, необходимой в жизни.

----------


## Кауко

Не борюсь ни с чем и ни против чего. Борьба = карма асуров. Просто надеюсь, что выбираю те вероятности, которые оптимальны для меня и для всех живых существ.

----------

Энн Тэ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Дордже

бороться с собой - странная штука. вроде бы ты бьешь и сам же и получаешь) я сейчас стараюсь меньше воевать, no war make love  :Kiss:

----------

Энн Тэ (29.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот у Нико (пардон) нет ума - так и депрессии нет.


Откуда Вам знать про мой ум и наличие или отсутствие у меня депрессии? Я ж, в отличие от Вас, не изливаю тут свои душевные страдания в надежде, чтобы меня кто-то пожалел. )))))

----------

Аурум (29.07.2013), Ритл (29.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не не не, я от вас никуда не собираюсь (ежли только бан не прилетит). Вирус обезвреживается.


А он прилетит, не сомневайтесь. Вы хамите, а это противоречит правилам БФ.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему Дхамма не дает права достигнувшему желаемого человеку (и его окружению) жить и наслаждаться плодами добродетели и мудрости? Почему внушается, что мир зло, а самое лучшее - не существовать? Весьма эгоистичная Дхамма получается, между прочим "да не доставайся же ты никому".


Наталья,
мир не зло, такого в буддизме нет. по сути нет и борьбы с каким то злом, так как такая категория по сути не выделяется.
буддизм оперирует категорией страдание и отсутствие страданий.
С миром и его явлениями и подавно никто не борется - Тилопа так говорил Наропе: «Не сами явления связывают нас(заставляют страдать), а наше цепляние за них»
Наслаждаться плодами добродетели и мудрости никто не запрещает, однако следует помнить, что наслаждание приходит и уходит, а расстройство от расставания с приятным остаётся.
Вам бы стоило изучить подробные наставления по 4 благородным истинам, там всё давно расписано и багов нет ))

----------

Aliona (29.07.2013), Pema Sonam (29.07.2013), Алик (30.07.2013), Ашвария (29.07.2013), Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Дордже (29.07.2013), Ритл (29.07.2013), Степан Т (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Наслаждаться плодами добродетели и мудрости никто не запрещает, однако следует помнить, что наслаждание приходит и уходит, а расстройство от расставания с приятным остаётся.


А почему нельзя оставить только наслаждение? Взять и научится не расстраиваться от расставания с приятным? Почему надо пофиксить все?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А почему нельзя оставить только наслаждение? Взять и научится не расстраиваться от расставания с приятным? Почему надо пофиксить все?


Только наслаждение в жизни не удастся оставить, потому что оно, увы, зависит от условий, поэтому непостоянно и непременно прекратится. Научиться не расстраиваться от расставания с приятным возможно, научившись не привязываться к приятному - этим буддизм и занимается. Фиксит всё и окончательно.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.07.2013), Алик (30.07.2013), Богдан Б (29.07.2013), Тао (31.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> "Буддистские учителя, обычно мягкие и не осуждающие, менялись кардинально, когда речь заходила об эго. Некоторые изображали его как тирана, заслуживающего насильственного свержения, другие как страшное существо - интригующее, строящее козни и нервное. Независимо от того, каким оно изображалось, послание было сходным - эго настолько вредно и цепко, что любые действия, направленные на его ослабление хороши и достойны.
> 
> Но, когда люди, прошедшие подготовку в классической западной психотерапии, читают про эти нападки на эго, они в недоумении покачивают головой. Для них эго не является чем-то злым. Это даже не что-то одно, что можно атаковать. Это - целый спектр активности, посредством которой вы выступаете посредником между вашими грубыми желаниями немедленного удовлетворения и вашим супер-эго, тем, что должно и что надо, которым вы обучились от общества и семьи. Это - одна из функций эго. Функции эго - наши психические стратегии по достижению устойчивого счастья между противоречивыми требованиями, кричащими или нашептывающими в уме. Они позволяют сказать "нет" сексу с женой друга, в интересах еще большего счастья. Они также позволяют сказать "нет" требованиям учителей, родителей и правительства в том случае, если они угрожают вашим собственным интересам.
> 
> 
> Но, функция эго - не только говорить Нет. Оно выступает посредником и в тех случаях, когда надо сказать ДА. Если в переговорах между вашими желаниями и супер-эго эта функция реализуется успешно, то вы получаете удовольствие, которое не наносит никому вреда и реально делает много хорошего. Если функции вашего эго - здоровы и хорошо скоординированы, то они дают нам постоянное ощущение тех приоритетов, которые приводят к счастью и более целесообразны, чем другие. Например, четкое представление о том, что необходимо делать и при этом не врать; сильную способность отличать правду от лжи, возможность учиться на ошибках прошлого, ради большего счастья в будущем.
> 
> Из этой перспективы - отсутствие эго - настоящая катастрофа. Человек, лишенный эго, начнет разрушать сам себя: либо превращаясь в зверя с неконтролируемыми импульсами, либо в невротичного автомата, подавляющего свой собственный ум, либо в инфантильное чудовище, болтающееся между этими двумя крайностями. Любой, кто стремится устранить свое эго - останавливает свой психологический рост и теряет всякую надежду стать зрелым, ответственным и надежным взрослым человеком. Мы также знаем и о том, что разрушающие себя люди - наносят вред не только себе. Они тянут вниз всех людей вокруг.
> 
> ...


*
Тханиссаро Бхикку, "Обопритесь на свое Эго"*

----------

Aion (30.07.2013), Ittosai (29.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Говинда

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


 Клеша-аврвна ( загрязнения психическими-эмоциональными элементами) и
 Джнея-аврана ( омрачённость знаниями, предрасудками )

----------

Ритл (29.07.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Всё это прекрасно - феномены, БВП, способы очищения ума от омрачений, ведение нравственной жизни. Это действительно подтверждается на практике. Великолепно до того момента, когда мир объявляется дукхой и прекрасному, нравственному, мудрому человеку (ставшему таким в результате следования той же Дхамме), предлагается (а точнее, настойчиво внушается) - что его составляющие - зло и их нужно обязательно разрушить. Вот так взять и самостоятельно орудуя ножиком (прилагается) нужно привести себя в ничто. Почему Дхамма не дает права достигнувшему желаемого человеку (и его окружению) жить и наслаждаться плодами добродетели и мудрости? Почему внушается, что мир зло, а самое лучшее - не существовать? Весьма эгоистичная Дхамма получается, между прочим "да не доставайся же ты никому".


Нет такого в Дхарме! Отнятие жизни (убийство, самоубийство, помощь в эвтаназии) как раз создаёт негативную карму. По-моему, что-то Вы упустили...

----------

Ритл (30.07.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> А почему нельзя оставить только наслаждение? Взять и научится не расстраиваться от расставания с приятным?


Можно, но это создаёт карму божеств, а карма божеств - это тысячелетия наслаждений и потом - снова мордой в грязь... то есть в человеческий мир.

----------


## Neroli

> Можно, но это создаёт карму божеств, а карма божеств - это тысячелетия наслаждений и потом - снова мордой в грязь... то есть в человеческий мир.


Ок, годится  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (31.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Боги, насколько я слышала, не в мир людей, а прямо в ады падают на кальпы, т.к. истощают свою карму в наслаждениях. А в адах практически невозможно накопить хорошую карму, необходимую для нормального чел. рождения. Там больше возможностей накапливать негативную карму, т.к. сплошные страдания, пребывая в которых скорее привычнее поступать, исходя из 3 ядов и, соответственно, накапливать больше причин для страдания..
Т.е., если применять аналогию морды обо что-то, то это не грязь, а об асфальт, скорее, и ниже..

Никто не мешает, кстати, вести добродетельный образ жизни, практиковать Дхарму и перерождаться человеком в благоприятных условиях до достижения чего-то хорошего)) Ну и, конечно, разрушение эго, это дело гуру, я уже об этом писала, мы сами не можем разрушить свое эго, т.к. это наше все, мы не можем разрушить себя, скорее еще больше запутаться и укрепиться в неведении, если не сойти с ума, а гуру может с помощью искусных средств практически без боли освободить нас от страданий. Правда, это практически без боли, тоже может быть несколько болезненно, но это будет страдать эго, а не мы, значит, это не страшно и того стоит.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2013), Кауко (30.07.2013)

----------


## Трамонтана

Нироли, у меня есть на это такой взгляд. Как помните из ПК, йоги-аскеты, практиковавшие самадхи, так же как и Будда, в совершенстве владели концентрацией и достигали высших состояний, настолько тонких, что там нет ни восприятия, ни невосприятия, т.ч. не думаю, что там было некое эго. Однако, они не были архатами. Почему? Потому что у них сохранялось тонкое отождествление с атманом. Не на уровне концепций, отнюдь. Скорее, это какое-то очень тонкое омрачение, нам, не практикующим такой уровень самадхи, неведомое. Вот с этим омрачением (назову его жаждой бытия) и борется буддизм.

----------


## Кауко

> Боги, насколько я слышала, не в мир людей, а прямо в ады падают на кальпы, т.к. истощают свою карму в наслаждениях. А в адах практически невозможно накопить хорошую карму, необходимую для нормального чел. рождения. Там больше возможностей накапливать негативную карму, т.к. сплошные страдания, пребывая в которых скорее привычнее поступать, исходя из 3 ядов и, соответственно, накапливать больше причин для страдания..
> Т.е., если применять аналогию морды обо что-то, то это не грязь, а об асфальт, скорее, и ниже..
> 
> Никто не мешает, кстати, вести добродетельный образ жизни, практиковать Дхарму и перерождаться человеком в благоприятных условиях до достижения чего-то хорошего)) Ну и, конечно, разрушение эго, это дело гуру, я уже об этом писала, мы сами не можем разрушить свое эго, т.к. это наше все, мы не можем разрушить себя, скорее еще больше запутаться и укрепиться в неведении, если не сойти с ума, а гуру может с помощью искусных средств практически без боли освободить нас от страданий. Правда, это практически без боли, тоже может быть несколько болезненно, но это будет страдать эго, а не мы, значит, это не страшно и того стоит.


Разве без отождествления себя с эго возможно восстановить цепь своих прежних воплощений?

----------


## Маша_ла

Говорят, что по мере прогресса на пути, человек может увидеть свои предыдущие воплощения, но вообще, в этом нет никакой необходимости - просто было очень много таких же похожих на нас сейчас людей, с теми же заботами и проблемами, или животных - собак, птиц, лошадей и пр, существ без тела и пр. Как говорят, что если собрать кости от предыдущих воплощений, то получится гора, размером с вселенную. Какая разница, какие там были воплощения? Главное, чтобы сейчас не упустить время и успеть сделать что-то хорошее для своих будущих воплощений и для окружающих. Прошлое можно оставить в прошлом. Оно нас привело сюда. И на этом, большое спасибо))

----------

Жека (31.07.2013), Ритл (30.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Что ж за день такой...  @*Aion*, подскажите что у нас сегодня по звездам?


Полное лунное затмение нынче. Показаны молитва и пост.  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (08.10.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Если вопрос ещё актуален, то с точки зрения буддизма ЭГО - это то, что считаешь самим собой. Отношение к эгу исходит из знания о том, что мы не являемся тем, с чем себя ассоциируем и чем больше эта ассоциация, тем соответственно, больше заблуждение. И в буддийских путях важна не "война" с эго, а путь к себе настоящему. Какие-то пути сосредоточены на отказе от эго, какие-то на трансформации, какие-то сразу переходят к знанию себя самого как есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Борьба любого рода - и есть главная ошибка. Бороться, значить иметь мнение, что нечто возникает независимо от усилий и чтобы это прекратить, нужны усилия. 
Вся сансара рождена борьбой. Прекращение борьбы - преддверие правильных усилий.

----------

Альбина (09.10.2014), Ириша (09.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Борьба любого рода - и есть главная ошибка.


Да, не нужно бороться, например, с клешами. Просто смиритесь!




> Бороться, значить иметь мнение, что нечто возникает независимо от усилий и чтобы это прекратить, нужны усилия.


Эмм... Ну тут вообще логики даже нет.




> Вся сансара рождена борьбой.


Это в какой религии так считают? Буддизм, например, учит, что сансара рождена неведением.




> Прекращение борьбы - преддверие правильных усилий.


Вы знаете как переводится слово "архат"?

----------


## Фил

> Да, не нужно бороться, например, с клешами. Просто смиритесь!


Бороться с клешами, все равно что бороться с ветряными мельницами.
Лучше просто проехать мимо




> Эмм... Ну тут вообще логики даже нет.


И слава Будде!





> Вы знаете как переводится слово "архат"?


"Достойный"

----------


## Won Soeng

Не нужно бороться с клешами. Борьба это гнев. Как можно клешами бороться с клешами? Просто успокойтесь. Расслабьтесь. Все возникающее подвержено прекращению. В основе лежат правильные взгляды, а не правильная борьба.

----------

Markus (10.10.2014), Влад. (09.10.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.10.2014), Кузьмич (10.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Есть несколько уровней учений. На одних уровнях есть с чем воевать, есть омрачения, а ты их расчищаешь, выполняешь задачу, получаешь результат. Все как в обычной жизни. Что-то надо сделать, достичь, ты делаешь, приобретаешь, достигаешь, прибавляешь, накапливаешь и тд. Либо надо от чего-то избавиться. Тогда очищаешься, устраняешь, уходишь, избегаешь и тд. Но  есть и другой уровень поучений, более высокий, когда надо понять, что все уже очищено и совершенно, надо только открыть глаза. Как говорил Торчинов - буддисты хотят всех спасти, при этом понимают, что некого и не от чего спасать.  :Smilie:

----------

Mario (12.12.2015)

----------


## Люся Костина

> А как быть, если на твою щедрость отвечают неблагодарностью? Мало того, что неблагодарностью, но даже хуже - считают тебя простофилей, дураком (и отношение соответствующее) и начинают тобой пользоваться (порой просто как вещью). Иногда доходит до того, что на этой почве могут испортится отношения. Тебе может и действительно радостно и приятно делиться чем-то с другими и помогать им, но если это приводит к ухудшению отношений и репутации (дурак, простофиля, слабак), может стоит ограничить щедрость - не потому что жалко а потому что... ну сами понимаете? 
> 
> Бывает ты пару раз помог человеку, но потом он к этому привыкает и начинает тебя просить уже не потому что ему это действительно нужно, а потому что (как ему кажется) можно и на халяву, зачем что-то делать самому, если вот этот простофиля все равно сделает за тебя. Иногда могут попросить даже что-то такое, что делать нехорошо (акусала какая-нибудь), ты отказываешься, а они чуть-ли не оскорбляются.  
> 
> Как быть с щедростью в таких случаях, есть ли у неё какие-то пределы? (речь не об отшельниках, которые отказываются от собственности - это уже другой случай - а о мирянах).


Когда совершаете добродетель, нужно думать" ни добродетель  я делаю, а я должница"...

----------


## Айвар

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


В буддизме, да и в жизни, приветствуется искусность. Если вы достигли успехов в борьбе с клешами, то это бесспорно хорошо, потому как в схватке участвуют как минимум двое: вы и ваши партнеры. Побеждаете или проигрываете, это лишь накопление навыков, сбор цветных шариков, призов. Эго (клеша) это желание побеждать всюду и везде, любой ценой, то есть плохой советник и плохой учитель. Клеша это нормально, клеша это сама жизнь. Но есть и радость участия, радость искусных средств, вообще искусство жить.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------


## Чагна Дордже

> 


Хаха, всё как в жизни - белые начинают и не всегда выигрывают  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.10.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


Здравствуйте, Neroli. Несмотря на то, что вопрос был поставлен Вами более года назад, и отсутствие уверенности в том, что он еще актуален, ведомый эгоистической потребностью высказаться, но вместе с тем, не исключая возможности того, что ответ может кому-нибудь пригодится, памятуя о том, что речь, которую намереваюсь воспроизвести ниже, не сильно идет вразрез с критериями правильной речи, знакомыми нам из Канона, предлагаю Вашему вниманию следующее видение.

С каких-то пор мне импонирует выжимка из определение понятия "духовность", почерпнутого из словарей на Академике:




> духовность — индивидуальная выраженность в системе мотивов личности двух фундаментальных потребностей:
> 1) идеальная потребность познания;
> 2) социальная потребность жить и действовать «для других».


Уже после обнаружил в Каноне также понравившееся мне место:




> И тогда группа монахов подошла к Благословенному, они поклонились, сели рядом и сказали: «Учитель, странники-приверженцы других учений спрашивают нас: «Ради чего, друзья, ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] отшельника Готамы?» Когда нас так спрашивают, Учитель, мы отвечаем тем странникам так: «Ради полного *понимания* страданий ведётся святая жизнь под [учительством] Благословенного». Мы надеемся, Учитель, что когда мы отвечаем так, то говорим то, как это было сказано Благословенным, и не говорим того, что было бы противоположным действительности; объясняем в соответствии с Дхаммой, так чтобы наше утверждение не повлекло бы за собой уместной почвы для критики». 
> «Вне сомнений, монахи, когда вы отвечаете так, вы говорите то, как это было сказано мной, и не говорите того, что было бы противоположным действительности; объясняете в соответствии с Дхаммой, так что ваше утверждение не влечёт за собой уместной почвы для критики. Поскольку, монахи, ради полного *понимания* страданий ведётся святая жизнь под моим [учительством].


Поэтому, окно открывается не когда мы от чего-то избавляемся, а когда живем ради других. 
В практическом плане, например, это означает, что секс, наркотики, рок-н-ролл и все остальное, что делается ради "кайфа", комфорта, убежища, прибежища, уютной гавани в мирском пребывании сразу не вписывается в парадигму.
Но есть и нюанс, например, для сохранения способности познавать и жить для других, ты обязан поддерживать работоспособность. И вот тут тоже, конечно, множество уловок и капканов. Но памятующий разум, осознающий ум, совесть, сердце - годные приборы для распознавания того, когда поддержание работоспособности/сущестования - эго, а когда не эго.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хаха, всё как в жизни - белые начинают и не всегда выигрывают


Мне нравится Ваша интерпретация.  :Smilie: 

Еще аналогии :

Игрок обязан ходить. Если нет ходов, то  игра заканчивается.
В жизни если тебя бьют, то обязан ответить. Если не отвечаешь, то игра заканчивается.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я понимаю, что начинаю плодить темы не хуже Германна. Возможно, я его женская эманация. Какая-нибудь Германника.  Но один вопрос донимает меня со вчерашнего дня. Эго - это то, от чего нужно избавляться. Ок. Я почти девять лет в буддизме, от чего я избавляюсь эти девять лет? Сходу ответила бы от омрачений, но, сдается мне, что омрачения - это не эго, это его не правильное функционирование. 
> Кто может своими словами объяснить что он понимает под "эго" и с чем он воюет?
> Tnx.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  лично для меня самый основательный "объект борьбы" в контексте Дхаммы это моё же самодовольство и снобизм, как начитаешься Сутт, а потом оглянешься вокруг - трудно удержаться от мысли  вроде - "да они все меня не достойны вообще"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (30.06.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Будда про "эго" ничего не говорил.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (15.10.2014), Фил (11.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> лично для меня самый основательный "объект борьбы" в контексте Дхаммы это моё же самодовольство и снобизм, как начитаешься Сутт, а потом оглянешься вокруг - трудно удержаться от мысли  вроде - "да они все меня не достойны вообще"


Вот это да.Так вы и есть тот самый Шакьямуни?

----------


## Дэнни

> Эго - это как раз вполне себе фундаментальное помрачение различающего сознания.
> 
> И вообще, вполне себе лозунг буддийской борьбы, я щщитаю:
> 
> Вложение 14159


Лозунг максималистический - для того что бы быть абсолютно неравнодушным нужно много просветленной энергии! Сложно балансировать между отдаванием себя и не изнашиванием себя!

----------


## Дэнни

> Не нужно бороться с клешами. Борьба это гнев. Как можно клешами бороться с клешами? Просто успокойтесь. Расслабьтесь. Все возникающее подвержено прекращению. В основе лежат правильные взгляды, а не правильная борьба.


 Здесь есть еще очень тонкие моменты! Эго все таки выполняет защитные функции. И пока оно не трансформировано в основополагающие аспекты  мудрости, которые способны   спонтанно выстраивать правильную линию поведения необходим мощный самоконтроль, но иногда происходят и неконтролируемые реакции эго! И все всегда бывает по разному у каждого практикующего на разных уровнях практики!

----------


## Дэнни

> лично для меня самый основательный "объект борьбы" в контексте Дхаммы это моё же самодовольство и снобизм, как начитаешься Сутт, а потом оглянешься вокруг - трудно удержаться от мысли  вроде - "да они все меня не достойны вообще"


 У мешающей эмоции гордости много всяких тонких лазеек в сознании! Сложно ни привязываться  к себе  похваляемому кем-то извне. Она очень ослепляет человека!

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не нужно бороться с клешами. Борьба это гнев. Как можно клешами бороться с клешами? Просто успокойтесь. Расслабьтесь. Все возникающее подвержено прекращению. В основе лежат правильные взгляды, а не правильная борьба.


Клеши это единственные мои враги. При наличии врагов, необходимо всегда быть настороже, следя за тем , какова она, моя спонтанная реакция  благая или не благая.  Распознав реакцию как не благую, *побороть* ее, заменив на благую.  Все подвержено прекращению, но прекратившись, не благая реакция, не будучи  заменённой на благую, оставляет соответствующий ей кармический отпечаток, продуцируя, таким образом,  себя будущую.  Расслабится при наличии врагов? Отнюдь, *бороться*, осознав, что главными, если ни единственными,  врагами являются клеши. Правильные взгляды бесплодны, если не порождают правильные действия

----------


## Руди

Мне больше нравится не Эго а самость как враг в отражении.Ведь как ни крути,всегда есть интуитивное понимание что смотрю именно я,а не кто то другой.И то что мы узнали что нет ни меня ни кого то другого до уровня архати,концепция для постижения.Согласно ПК есть два препятствия и две победы над конкретно "моей личностью"Это вера в вечное Я(разрушается это ошибочное воззрение на уровне вступившего в поток)И ощущение самости,присвоение,я,мое.Будь это что угодно,даже видение ниббаны возможно с этим препятствием.Это если не ошибаюсь уровень анагами(увидел что ниббана это наивысшее,но реализовать не смог,были еще цепляния)И вот когда это ощущение самости,понимание того что вижу именно я прекратится,все прекратится,просветление,ниббана.Ну это я по поводу Я и Эго выразился.А так борьба каждую секунду и на всех фронтах происходит.10 оков и аффекты.Мир вам :-)

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (30.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Клеши это единственные мои враги. При наличии врагов, необходимо всегда быть настороже, следя за тем , какова она, моя спонтанная реакция  благая или не благая.  Распознав реакцию как не благую, *побороть* ее, заменив на благую.  Все подвержено прекращению, но прекратившись, не благая реакция, не будучи  заменённой на благую, оставляет соответствующий ей кармический отпечаток, продуцируя, таким образом,  себя будущую.  Расслабится при наличии врагов? Отнюдь, *бороться*, осознав, что главными, если ни единственными,  врагами являются клеши. Правильные взгляды бесплодны, если не порождают правильные действия


Где Вы видели себя и своих врагов?
Борьба - и есть клеша гнева. Видеть врага - это и есть клеша гнева. 
В борьбе нет совсем никакого правильного действия. Правильное действия начинается в безмятежной бдительности.
Видеть, из чего произрастает гнев и что гнев порождает - вполне достаточно, чтобы не становитсья этим.

Достаточно просто бросить все, абсолютно все, и погрузиться в безмятежность, чтобы узнать, что у безмятежности нет никаких своих условий и она не может ни возникнуть, ни разрушиться. Но если останется помимо безмятежности хоть малое влечение, хоть легкая тревога или чуть заметная нерешительность - и эта малость мгновенно снова развернется в сансару без начала и конца.

Некому бороться, не с чем бороться. Если Вы этого еще не понимаете, Вы бесконечно далеки даже от тени правильных взглядов.

----------


## Ersh

Да чтож вы так на искоренении эго-то зациклились. Это последнее, что произойдет.

----------

